# Trundle day bed frame part 2



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Most of you knew I built a bed frame from cherry Slabs and some pallets. 
I made another one for the second trundle bed for my cabin. I wasn't sure what to call this because it's built from skid, cherry slab and driftwood. 
Anyways here's what i have so far. It's in the glue stage at this point. 
I didn't really take to many pics as I was doing. Way to hot here and don't have much time. 
Basic run down it's a day bed for a twin trundle. 
The back is a cherry slab, the legs are oak from a pallet and the arm rails and spindles are driftwood that I recovered from lake superior years ago. 
Any questions or comments feel free to ask. 
Thanks for looking. 















































Still have to sand the backrest and other parts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm digging this. Looking great.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Now Yer Talkin!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Now Yer Talkin!


Now I'm on the couch. Lol. 
Tomorrow I'll sand down the cherry slab and some finishing. 
Thanks Dan.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Too cool!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good Dominick:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have a blessed and prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I just finished sanding the frame down. All that's left is to finish it. I'll do that this afternoon. 
Remember the mattress frame will attach to the legs. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I never got around to putting a finish on it yesterday, got caught up with honey do list. Lol 
I just got done putting on a coat of poly. I'm pretty happy with it so far. It's sucking it up quite a bit. I'll let it dry and light sand it, then apply another coat, then repeat. 
Here's what I got so far. Sorry pics aren't the greatest. I'll be sure to take more outside when it's dry. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking good, i'm not usually a fan of that style, but that really looks good. I would be lost on how to line everything up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> Looking good, i'm not usually a fan of that style, but that really looks good. I would be lost on how to line everything up.


Yea that's the joy of working with crooked logs. 
This one was somewhat of a challenge. I always like to challenge myself. 
You on the other hand have something most of us don't have, which is......patience. Lol. 
Thanks terry.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like that slab! great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

All done with the bed frame. I'm pretty happy on how it turned out. This was a fun build. Thanks to all who took interest. I know I'm not the greatest inspiration to wood talk.....But hey!!!! It is what it is. 
I'll take photos when the bed is all assembled at the cabin. 
Thanks for looking. 









I'm not the greatest photographer either.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice layout!!! Always fun to complete a project so we can start another:laughing::shifty::smile:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> WOW :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice layout!!! Always fun to complete a project so we can start another:laughing::shifty::smile:.
> 
> Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


Ain't that the truth. The wife already has me making two end tables. Lol 
Thanks again.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Rad Dude!
Also love the backboard .


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Rad Dude!
> Also love the backboard .


Thanks Dan. Thanks for looking and commenting. Don't look like much right now. But wait till it has the mattress.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well i think it looks really sharp too
and i agtree i cant hardly work with straight lumber let alone croked stuff
nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> well i think it looks really sharp too
> and i agtree i cant hardly work with straight lumber let alone croked stuff
> nice work:thumbsup:


The crooked stuff is the easy part. Working with strait stuff is the hard part. Everything needs to be square and true. 
That's why......


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

We like unsquare.
We like wild grain.

Looks sharp


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just a small update on the bed all set up at the cabin. I'm very happy with it. Most importantly the wife loves it. 
Thanks for looking. 









Sorry pic is't that good.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dom, I don't know how I missed this thread, but I love the bed. That is an awesome slab, and together with the legs it's an outstanding project. So cool!


----------

